# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm nhìn san hô tại nha trang 

CÔNG TY TNHH DU LỊCH HẢI PHONG  tự hào là công ty có số lượng tàu, thuyền, và cano lớn nhất nha trang hiện nay. Với số lượng tàu, thuyền và cano rất lớn đó công ty chúng tôi sẽ đáp ứng và phục vụ theo yêu cầu của quý khách hàng . Công ty chúng tôi chân thành cảm ơn sự quan tâm của Quý Khách đã dành cho Công ty chúng tôi trong thời gian qua
CÔNG TY TNHH HẢI PHONG 
Địa chỉ:  28D1 hoàng hoa thám  , TP Nha Trang 
Điện thoại: 0582. 205 205 / 0582. 207 757     
HOTLINE:  09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100            
 Email: / taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com 
Du lịch Nha Trang
Yahoo1 : taudulichnhatrang 
Yahoo2: daiviettrave
Tour ghép - Tổ chức hằng ngày xe công ty đón quý khách tại khách sạn..
Thời gian : Từ 7h30 đến 13h30
-   7h30: Xe đón quý khách tại khách sạn.
-     8h00: Tàu rời cảng đến điểm lặn. Quý khách được giới thiệu về vùng biển Nha Trang và cuộc hành trình lặn biển lý thú.
-     9h00: Quý khách được lặn với huấn luyện viên có bằng quốc tế lần 1 tại đảo Hòn Mun khu bảo tồn biển quốc gia được công nhận là một trong 29 vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới. Quý khách sẽ được tận hưởng cảm giác sảng khoái cùng với vẻ đẹp muôn màu ở đáy Đại Dương.
-      10h00: Nghỉ ngơi tiệc nhẹ trên tàu có trái cây, cà phê, trà, nước khoáng).
-      11h00: Quý khách bơi lặn lần 2, được chuyển đến điểm lặn khác trong khu bảo tồn biển, nơi có nhiều rạn san hô lấp lánh và nhiều loài cá đủ sắc rực rỡ, thêm một lần nữa quý khách được đắm mình cùng những sinh vật sống động dưới đáy biển trong xanh.
-       12h30: Tàu đưa quý khách trở về đất liền. 
-       13h00: Quý khách được thưởng thức một buổi ăn trưa với những món ăn Việt Nam.
-       13h30: Xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn, kết thúc tour.
GIÁ: VNĐ/KHÁCH  
450.000 vnđ ( Lần lặn thứ 1 )
- 200.000 vnđ ( Lần lặn thứ 2 ) 
- Nếu quý khách chỉ thích bơi lội, xem san hô, cá cảnh bằng kính lặn, ống thở và thời gian quay về sớm, thì  nên đi tour này. 
- 200.000 vnđ ( Bơi xem san hô bằng kính lặn, ống thở )
- 150.000 vnđ ( Đi tham quan ) 

Bao gồm: - Xe đưa đón, Tàu lớn, Huấn luyện viên, toàn bộ trang thiết bị lặn ( Thiết bị ngoại ), ăn trưa, trái cây, trà, cafe, nước uống, tắm nước ngọt.

- Phí Bảo tồn Hòn Mun 40.000 đ        
                                                                Hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách !
CÔNG TY TNHH HẢI PHONG 
Địa chỉ:  : 28D1 hoàng hoa thám – nha trang – khánh hòa
Điện thoại: 0582. 205 205 / 0582. 207 757     
HOTLINE:  09888 555 44 / 0914 103 100            
 Email: / taudulichnhatrang@gmail.com 
Du lịch Nha Trang
Yahoo1 : taudulichnhatrang 
Yahoo2: daiviettravel

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## vivitravel

Lặn ngắm san hô gì mà giá cũng cao nhỉ, Phú Quốc mình cũng có lặn ngắm san hô

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## annanguyen

tour này hấp dẫn nek

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## xungfm

Cho ít hình ảnh lên cho mọi người dễ thưởng thức admin ơi. Ngắm san hô thì thật tuyệt

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------


## haiphongtravel

Tour lặn biển ngắm san hô nha trang

----------

